# Fundraiser for Hugo (aka Juice) Sixto of Our Style LA



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

FUNDRAISER FOR HUGO {JUICE} AT TOMS SUPER BURGERS AT 555 EAST ALONDRA BOULEVARD GARDENA, CA 90248 ON SUNDAY SEPT. 18 FROM 4PM TILL ?? {AVALON AND ALONDRA} SO PLEASE COME OUT AND SUPPORT HUGO AND OUR STYLE CC. ANY AND ALL DONATIONS WILL BE APPRECIATED.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

I am dj-ing a show at the Rose Bowl on this date. If you would like me to come after the show and dj or something for free, please let me know.


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

djmikethecholodj said:


> I am dj-ing a show at the Rose Bowl on this date. If you would like me to come after the show and dj or something for free, please let me know.


WE REALLY APPRECIATE THAT GENEROUS GESTURE ON YOUR BEHALF, LET ME GET AN O.K. ON THAT AND I WILL LET YOU KNOW...AND THANK YOU VERY MUCH AND BLESS YOUR HEART BRO.


----------



## VEINStheONE (Jan 8, 2011)

R.I.P. HUGO OUR STYLE CAR CLUB U WILL BE MISSED HOMIE......:angel:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

68-N-I-O-U-1 said:


> WE REALLY APPRECIATE THAT GENEROUS GESTURE ON YOUR BEHALF, LET ME GET AN O.K. ON THAT AND I WILL LET YOU KNOW...AND THANK YOU VERY MUCH AND BLESS YOUR HEART BRO.


When I was in trouble, the Lowrider Community came together for me ( 417 Cars). Now it's my turn to help the next guy.


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

djmikethecholodj said:


> When I was in trouble, the Lowrider Community came together for me ( 417 Cars). Now it's my turn to help the next guy.


THATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT:h5:


----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)

On behalf of all the members from BEST OF FRIENDS LA CAR CLUB, we want to send out our deepest condolences to his family and his car club. We have lost a great person in the lowridering community.
:angel: MAY YOU REST IN PEACE


----------



## LITTLE MAN (Jan 24, 2011)

ILLUSTRIOUS WILL BE THERE R.I.P JUICE:angel:GOD BLESS


----------



## MrDoepsSickSeven (Sep 5, 2011)

Someone took his body but he will forever be in our hearts and his soul will live forever in heaven!
May God bless his soul
R.I.P HUGO
My family and I (doeps) will be praying for you and your family in this tragic moment!!!


----------



## BGPROMOTIONS (Jul 12, 2007)

MY PRAYERS GO OUT TO YOUR CLUB, I SAW THE VIDEO ON FB & I AM FORWARDING IT EVERY WHERE...GOD BLESS!!!


----------



## VEINStheONE (Jan 8, 2011)

R.I.P. hugo....


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

ISLANDERS WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT


----------



## 1963-ismael (Jun 21, 2011)

our condolence to his family and our style cc much love and respect 4rm Impalas cc all chapters,,,,,,,


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

Elusive will be there


----------



## Way of Life EST 77 (Aug 16, 2011)

Way of Life LA cc&bc will be there
Our prayers go out to hugos daughters and his famillia
RIDE IN PEACE
HUGO


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

*ON BEHALF OF MYSELF (**D.J. BUGSSY PRODUCTIONS**) IF YOU NEED ANYTHING, PLEASE LET ME KNOW AND COUNT ME IN FOR SUPPORT, MY SHOW IS THIS SUNDAY, 9/11 @ BOB'S BROILER IN DOWNEY & I WILL SETTING UP A BOOTH FOR DONATIONS TO HELP YOUR CLUB & FAMILIA.....ALSO, MY CONDOLENCES TO "OUR STYLE CC"AND HUGO's FAMILIA. MAY HUGO "**RIDE IN PEACE**" GOD BLESS!!! *:angel:


----------



## The wagon (Sep 8, 2006)

:angel: RIP 
SORRY TO HEAR ABOUT THIS


----------



## MrDoepsSickSeven (Sep 5, 2011)

R.I.P HUGO!!!


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

My family and me will be there. 
R. I. P. Juice!!


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

Deepest sympathy from Royal Fantasies cc, Riverside and palm Springs chapter:angel:


----------



## MrDoepsSickSeven (Sep 5, 2011)

I'll help in anyway I can!!!


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

REAL GOOD FRIEND AND HOMIE TO TALK TO AT CAR SHOWS,ALWAYS WANTIN TO KNO IF I HAD ANOTHER RYDE TO SELL.......RYDE IN PARADISE CARNAL




:angel:


----------



## LBDANNY1964 (Jun 7, 2011)

:angel:my condolences to Hugos family and Our Style C.C rest in peace hugo:angel:


----------



## VEINStheONE (Jan 8, 2011)

R.I.P. HUGO OUR STYLE CC...WE ALL MISSING U HOMIE.......


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

THANK YOU EVERYONE FOR ALL THE PRAYERS AND BLESSINGS FOR HUGO. HIS LOSS IS AFFECTING US ALL ALREADY, AND HE IS DEFINITELY GOING TO BE MISSED BY ALL FOR YEARS TO COME.
WE JUST WANT TO MAKE SURE HE GETS THE BEAUTIFUL BURIEL SERVICES HE DESERVES. PLEASE COME OUT AND SHOW YOUR RESPECT AND SUPPORT FOR HIM AND HIS MOURNING CLUB MEMBERS, HE GAVE EACH OF US INDIVIDUALLY THE SAME LOVE AND RESPECT. THANKS ALL.:tears::angel:​


----------



## LBDANNY1964 (Jun 7, 2011)

[h=1]Man booked for DUI in fiery 110 Freeway crash[/h]Monday, September 05, 2011







A fiery crash on the 110 Freeway killed one person and sent two others to the hospital early Sunday, Sept. 4, 2011. (KABC Photo) 


Tags:








LOS ANGELES (KABC) -- A man is facing murder charges in connection to a freeway crash that killed one man and injured two others.	

Authorities said Dustin Blake Robinson, 18, was allegedly drunk when he drove his Smart car into a Chevy Monte Carlo Sunday morning. 

[h=4]Related Content[/h]Story: 1 killed, 2 injured in fiery 110 Fwy crash

The crash happened on the southbound 110 Freeway near 52nd Place just after 3 a.m. 
A 44-year-old man from Paramount died as a result of the fiery crash and two others were rushed to the hospital. 
Robinson escaped with minor injuries. He was booked for suspicion of second degree murder and DUI. 









R.I.P. HUGO OUR STYLE CC...WE ALL MISSING U HOMIE.......


----------



## who's_clown'n (Oct 17, 2002)

FOREVER CLOWN'N car club will be there support. Our condolences go out to his family and club


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:angel:


LBDANNY1964 said:


> [h=1]Man booked for DUI in fiery 110 Freeway crash[/h]Monday, September 05, 2011
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

*..."WE GONNA HELP OUT...AND CRUISE THE BOULEVARD FOR THE HOMIE...THIS SATURDAY...HE WOULD OF BEEN THERE THIS SATURDAY 2...SO LETS CRUISE HOLLYWOOD STRONG FOR HIM...HE WOULD OF WANTED THAT"...*


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

STREETSTYLE C.C. Will be there to support. Our condolences go out to his FAMILY and to OURSTYLE C.C.


----------



## delinquint 61 (Jun 2, 2009)

:angel: Good guy had the pleaser of talking with him a few times. my condolences 
well be there to support DelinquentZ C.C.


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

LA MAJESTICS WILL BE THERE TO DONATE SUM MONEY


----------



## jirasoles (Sep 5, 2011)

R.I.P HUGO From all your former workers from Country Park 1994! You will always remain in our hearts, and we will miss you deeply! Our sincere sympathy to his family.


----------



## LegacySoCalifasCC (May 23, 2011)

djmikethecholodj said:


> I am dj-ing a show at the Rose Bowl on this date. If you would like me to come after the show and dj or something for free, please let me know.


:thumbsup::thumbsup::angel:


----------



## LegacySoCalifasCC (May 23, 2011)

:angel:Our prayers go out to Our Style CC and Hugo's family........from LEGACY C.C.:angel:


----------



## BIG BEAR (Sep 8, 2009)

[ QUOTE=68-N-I-O-U-1;14503934]









R.I.P to HUGO he will be missed and THE COUNCIL will be there to support.FUNDRAISER FOR HUGO {JUICE} AT TOMS SUPER BURGERS AT 555 EAST ALONDRA BOULEVARD GARDENA, CA 90248 ON SUNDAY SEPT. 18 FROM 4PM TILL ?? {AVALON AND ALONDRA} SO PLEASE COME OUT AND SUPPORT HUGO AND OUR STYLE CC. ANY AND ALL DONATIONS WILL BE APPRECIATED.[/QUOTE]


----------



## LBDANNY1964 (Jun 7, 2011)

http://www.nbclosangeles.com/news/lo...129262138.html

R.I.P. HUGO:tears:WE ALL MISSING U HOMIE......:angel:


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

On behalf of all the members of STYLISTICS Our condolences go out to Hugo's family and club.


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

eric0425 said:


> On behalf of all the members of STYLISTICS Our condolences go out to Hugo's family and club.


THANKS ERIC


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

OUR CONDOLENCES GO OUT TO HUGO'S FAMILY AND OURSTYLE C.C. :angel: FROM THE MURGUIA FAM AND TRAFFIC C.C.
:angel::angel::angel: R.I.P


----------



## 1963-ismael (Jun 21, 2011)

mr.glasshouse said:


> *..."WE GONNA HELP OUT...AND CRUISE THE BOULEVARD FOR THE HOMIE...THIS SATURDAY...HE WOULD OF BEEN THERE THIS SATURDAY 2...SO LETS CRUISE HOLLYWOOD STRONG FOR HIM...HE WOULD OF WANTED THAT"...*


wish i was there to support


----------



## h82looooz (Jul 15, 2009)

*BUMP!!! *


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

*Hugo "Juice" last ride...*






Our Style L.A. Car Club's Hugo "Juice" last ride on Saturday September 3, 2011. 

At the end of this clip at about the 2:19 minute mark you can see what could be the last footage of him taken in the distance. He almost looks as if he is waving bye to us.

Rest in peace carnal. God bless you. You will be missed.


----------



## LITTLE MAN (Jan 24, 2011)

FERNANDOZ said:


> *Hugo "Juice" last ride...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


R.I.P JUICE:angel:A REAL STREET RIDER WE ALL MISS U CARNAL


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

R.I.P HUGO RIDE IN PEACE BROTHER


----------



## FC PREZ (Aug 25, 2011)

FOREVER CLOWN'N C.C. WILL B THERE TO SUPPORT THE HOMIE *" HUGO R.I.P "* SORRY FOR YOUR LOSS OURSTYLE CAR CLUB...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

At this weeks friday night cruise night at Fattburger in Pomona, we will be passing the hat for Hugo's family. Please come out and help raise funds. Times are hard for everyone I know. One of our own as fallen, and it is our opportunity to come through for his family, just like he would have done for one of us. Thanks, see you all there.

Fattburger
3109 N. Garey
Pomona Ca.


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

djmikethecholodj said:


> At this weeks friday night cruise night at Fattburger in Pomona, we will be passing the hat for Hugo's family. Please come out and help raise funds. Times are hard for everyone I know. One of our own as fallen, and it is our opportunity to come through for his family, just like he would have done for one of us. Thanks, see you all there.
> 
> Fattburger
> 3109 N. Garey
> Pomona Ca.


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

*ON BEHALF OF MYSELF (**D.J. BUGSSY PRODUCTIONS**) IF YOU NEED ANYTHING, PLEASE LET ME KNOW AND COUNT ME IN FOR SUPPORT, MY SHOW IS THIS SUNDAY, 9/11 @ BOB'S BROILER IN DOWNEY & I WILL SETTING UP A BOOTH FOR DONATIONS TO HELP YOUR CLUB & FAMILIA.....ALSO, MY CONDOLENCES TO "OUR STYLE CC"AND HUGO's FAMILIA. MAY HUGO "**RIDE IN PEACE**" GOD BLESS!!! *:angel:


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

68-N-I-O-U-1 said:


> FUNDRAISER FOR HUGO {JUICE} AT TOMS SUPER BURGERS AT 555 EAST ALONDRA BOULEVARD GARDENA, CA 90248 ON SUNDAY SEPT. 18 FROM 4PM TILL ?? {AVALON AND ALONDRA} SO PLEASE COME OUT AND SUPPORT HUGO AND OUR STYLE CC. ANY AND ALL DONATIONS WILL BE APPRECIATED.



*On behalf of the "Reflections Car Club" "So. Cal." Chapter Familia, we would like to send our "Condolences" to the Homies from "Our Style Car Club" Familia and to Hugos Familia. "May you rest in peace homie".

You will be missed and we will always remember you when we are at Car Shows and Cruising the Blvd. You may be gone from this earth but are not up in Heaven cruising the heavens homeboy. 

We are having our car show this coming Saturday at Fuddrucker's Burgers asnd will be having a "Collection for Donations" going around at the show for Hugo. So Please roll through and help out. 

Con Love and Respect from your camaradas.

These rolas are dedicated to you ese for your journey......
**http://youtu.be/3Ipeo9PO7VE*

*http://youtu.be/3BPGubkBnhM

http://youtu.be/bO3CBBn6MOg

http://youtu.be/Iv3T2Y1QJ7M

http://youtu.be/SBV2ed1KsUk

http://youtu.be/pR5QJhfIpOY

http://youtu.be/lsiBVFxHEDg

*

*Mr. Lo Lo and the Homies from: 
REFLECTIONS CAR CLUB 
"So. Cal" Chapter
*


----------



## h82looooz (Jul 15, 2009)

*BUMP!!!
*


----------



## h82looooz (Jul 15, 2009)

***LOCATION CHANGE FOR THE ILLUSTRIOUS PICNIC ****

HOLLYDALE PARK
5407 MONROE AVE
SOUTHGATE CA 90280

SORRY FOR THE LAST MINUTE CHANGE, WE WANT TO BE ABLE TO ACCOMODATE AS MANY PEOPLE AND CARS AS POSSIBLE TO BE ABLE TO COLLECT DONATION FOR HUGO AND OUR STYLE CAR CLUB. 












***** LOCATION CHANGE FOR THE PICNIC ******

​








 Reply  R


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:angel: MAY "HUGO" CRUISE IN PEACE! MY CONDOLENCE GOES OUT 2 HIS FAMILY & FREINDS! HE WILL BE MISSED! FROM ADAM & FAMILY! :yessad:


----------



## LITTLE MAN (Jan 24, 2011)

R.I.P JUICE:angel:


----------



## h82looooz (Jul 15, 2009)

*BUMP!!!!*


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## rapmaster_90201 (Aug 1, 2008)

RIP JUICE YOU WILL ME BE MISSED


----------



## chevyman1962 (Jul 6, 2007)

rest in Peace Hugo :angel:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

please everyone, look out for the nearest cruisenight or fundraiser in your area. There are several going on this week, begining on friday. Let's take the financial burden off of the family.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

:angel:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

Ride in Peace brother our condolences go out to all of Our Style car club and the rest of his family God Bless Dukes Pasadena


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

DUKES67 said:


> Ride in Peace brother our condolences go out to all of Our Style car club and the rest of his family God Bless Dukes Pasadena


:angel:


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)




----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

1963-ismael said:


> our condolence to his family and our style cc much love and respect 4rm Impalas cc all chapters,,,,,,,




:thumbsup:


----------



## The Trophy Guy (Oct 17, 2006)

[h=3]John 6:39-40 [/h]And this is the will of Him who sent me, that I should lose nothing of all that He has given me, but raise it up on the last day. For this is the will of my Father, that everyone who looks on the Son and believes in him should have eternal life, and I will raise him up on the last day.”

My dear, dear friend. RIP in peace, Hugo. Victor "The Trophy Guy" will never forget you.


----------



## LBDANNY1964 (Jun 7, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YwIp6...layer_embedded :angel:


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

djmikethecholodj said:


> please everyone, look out for the nearest cruisenight or fundraiser in your area. There are several going on this week, begining on friday. Let's take the financial burden off of the family.




That's what we need to do, for the Family ~ Hugo you'll be missed ~ :angel:


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## jirasoles (Sep 5, 2011)

*A bit of HUGO's life story*

*God bless you, for taking the precious moment to download this song, I personally know that Hugo from were he is now, he will send a blessing to you, and to all who have come together and reunited in this hard moment of sarrow. He has left us physically, but his spirit remains in each one of our hearts. I want to give a warm hug of sympathy to all his family, friends and compadres especially Raul, who was our neighbor back in 1991 in Long Beach CA on famous Pine Ave, Raul was the manager, who remained being his friend throughout these many years, then became his Compadre by babtizing Hugo's daughter. Hugo, and I due to life's events drifted apart, and lost contact we found each other at a carshow back on October 2010 through a friend that had met us, we were happy that we were in contact again after many years, but God new that life circumstances would seperate us again 11 months later I loose him again! I now that no one would like to loose such a beatiful human being from there lifes. But, Alcohol is a real Demon so, PLEASE DON'T DRINK AND DRIVE lets not let this tragedy go pass us, and be concious of the pain we can cause to many loved ones such as the one we are living through because of Hugo loss. I want to thank you, for taking your precious time to read this post. Once again GOD BLESS ALL THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY! Sincerely, VIVI PAREDES AND FAMILY. We will be there to support our lost HUGO SIXTOS.
*


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

There are currently 9 users browsing this thread. (7 members and 2 guests)

Junior LOC 
MR.GM84 
sneekyg909 
DREAM ON+ 
P1DAILY619 
jirasoles 
ra8ers1


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

jirasoles said:


> *God bless you, for taking the precious moment to download this song, I personally know that Hugo from were he is now, he will send a blessing to you, and to all who have come together and reunited in this hard moment of sarrow. He has left us physically, but his spirit remains in each one of our hearts. I want to give a warm hug of sympathy to all his family, friends and compadres especially Mario, who was our neighbor back in 1991 in Long Beach CA on famous Pine Ave, Mario was the manager, who remained being his friend throughout these many years, then became his Compadre by babtizing Hugo's daughter. Hugo, and I due to life's events drifted apart, and lost contact we found each other at a carshow back on October 2010 through a friend that had met us, we were happy that we were in contact again after many years, but God new that life circumstances would seperate us again 12 months later I loose him again! I now that no one would like to loose such a beatiful human being from there lifes. But, Alcohol is a real Demon so, PLEASE DON'T DRINK AND DRIVE lets not let this tragedy go pass us, and be concious of the pain we can cause to many loved ones such as the one we are living through because of Hugo loss. I want to thank you, for taking your precious time to read this post. Once again GOD BLESS ALL THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY! Sincerely, VIVI PAREDES, his compadre JOSE PAREDES, Goddaughter JESSICA PAREDES. We will be there to support our lost (Juice) Hugo.
> *


:angel:


----------



## Voltron (Sep 15, 2010)

I got. a text saying there gunna be at bobs big boy raising money for hugo can anyone confirm. I wanna go by and donate. Rest in peace homie


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

There are currently 3 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 1 guests)

*Junior LOC* 
*[email protected]*


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

Voltron said:


> I got. a text saying there gunna be at bobs big boy raising money for hugo can anyone confirm. I wanna go by and donate. Rest in peace homie


I believe thats is taking place this *Friday Evening at Bob's Big Boy.

*Then on *Saturday* we will be doing a *Hollywood Cruise in Memory of Hugo*. Everyone is meeting up at the* In-N-Out on Sunset and Orange at 9pm.* Hope to see you there!


----------



## LBDANNY1964 (Jun 7, 2011)

:angel::angel:


----------



## LBDANNY1964 (Jun 7, 2011)

:angel:


Junior LOC said:


> :angel:


----------



## TINY H.P. (Apr 16, 2010)

Hugo's homie Walter sending him in style "LOWRIDING TO HEAVEN" RIP HUGO


----------



## mrlowrider77 (Oct 10, 2007)

RIP HUGO YOU WILL BE MISSED!!!U ARE IN A BETTER PLACE:angel:


----------



## TINY H.P. (Apr 16, 2010)

TTT


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

:angel::angel:


----------



## 1963-ismael (Jun 21, 2011)

TINY H.P. said:


> TTT


thats tight bro R I P JUICE


----------



## 1963-ismael (Jun 21, 2011)

FERNANDOZ said:


> :thumbsup:


thanks bro 4rm all Impalas cc so cal as well as nor cal much love to our lowriding community,,,,,,,much respect westbound


----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)

TINY H.P. said:


> TTT


:worship: :worship:


----------



## h82looooz (Jul 15, 2009)

*BUMP!!
*


----------



## h82looooz (Jul 15, 2009)

*T.T.T!!!!*


----------



## h82looooz (Jul 15, 2009)

[h=2]







[/h]A benefit Comedy Show, Concert, and celebration to raise much needed funds for the familes of Hugo Sixtos, VP of "Our Style" car club, whos life was cut short as a victim of a drunk driver. funds will also aid Hugo Vidales, who remains hospitalized due to said accident.

Confirmed to appear and perform is Hank Castro from
"Thee Midnighters" 

Plus a line up of some of LA'S funniest comedians. Scheduled to perform: Cochino Rojas, Armando Cosio, Skillz Hudson, Jose, Hoozay" Velasquez, and hosted by Cisco Clemente.

Surprise Guests, DJ music, Classic rides, and a celebration of life to a fallen friend.
Come and support this great cause.

tix will go fast $20 (or 2 x $30)

More info contact Tatoo Joe (Vintage Bombs) (562) 212-6449

line up subject to change, this announcement will be updated as more celebrities / acts confirm​


----------



## Terco (Nov 8, 2010)

:angel::angel: R.I.P. CARNAL :angel::angel:


----------



## FC PREZ (Aug 25, 2011)

TINY H.P. said:


> TTT





* MAN.... I BET THE HOMIE IS LOOKING DOWN WITH A SMILE...... "R.I.P HUGO" VICE PREZ OF OURSTYLE C.C. THANK'S FOR SHARING THOSE PICTURES.......THAT'S NICE.....RIDING IN PEACE......*


----------



## h82looooz (Jul 15, 2009)

[h=2]







[/h]*BUMP!!!*​


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:angel: MAY HUGO CRUISE IN PEACE!! :yessad:


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

Hugo had the best cruise night at bobs big boy  everyone showed up


----------



## big_JR (Apr 11, 2011)

cadillacBENe said:


> Hugo had the best cruise night at bobs big boy  everyone showed up


  u ain't lying... TTMFT


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

Big thanks to DJ Vic for donating his services. 

I have never see the Broiler this packed!!!!!

Juice made it happen. 

God bless the Sixtos Familia. 

TTT


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

cadillacBENe said:


> Hugo had the best cruise night at bobs big boy  everyone showed up


 BEST EVER !!! THAT PLACE AINT EVER,NEVER,EVER GOT THAT PACKED !!!!HUGO, U WILL BE MISSED HOMIE


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

MUFASA said:


> BEST EVER !!! THAT PLACE AINT EVER,NEVER,EVER GOT THAT PACKED !!!!HUGO, U WILL BE MISSED HOMIE


x2 bro.


----------



## GANGSTER HERITAGE (Jan 4, 2010)

MUFASA said:


> BEST EVER !!! THAT PLACE AINT EVER,NEVER,EVER GOT THAT PACKED !!!!HUGO, U WILL BE MISSED HOMIE


 U aint lying all the parking lots around this place were full.


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

hey homies how is the other Hugo doing, is he still in the hospital? hope he is doing ok.


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

KEEP THIS AT THE TOP FOR THE HOMIE JUICE R.I.P.


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

TTT


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

it was a good night at bobs big boy. good seeing all the clubs come to support this cause. never seen the place so packed and everyone got along

click here for more pics http://www.oldmemoriescc.com


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

cadillacBENe said:


> Hugo had the best cruise night at bobs big boy  everyone showed up


 AND THEY MOMMAS! PLACE WAS PAAACCCCKED!


----------



## jirasoles (Sep 5, 2011)

*Beautiful to see how the community has come together for Hugo Sixto! To all I want to Thank You for the fundraising events! God Bless All! And I know Hugo is an Angel watching over us! Play safe DONT DRINK AND DRIVE!:h5:
*


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

AGUA_DULCE_68 said:


> *ON BEHALF OF MYSELF (**D.J. BUGSSY PRODUCTIONS**) IF YOU NEED ANYTHING, PLEASE LET ME KNOW AND COUNT ME IN FOR SUPPORT, MY SHOW IS THIS SUNDAY, 9/11 @ BOB'S BROILER IN DOWNEY & I WILL SETTING UP A BOOTH FOR DONATIONS TO HELP YOUR CLUB & FAMILIA.....ALSO, MY CONDOLENCES TO "OUR STYLE CC"AND HUGO's FAMILIA. MAY HUGO "**RIDE IN PEACE**" GOD BLESS!!! *:angel:


_*

JUST WANTED TO REMIND EVERYONE THAT AT MY SHOW I A
WILL HAVE A DONATION BOOTH FOR "HUGO" AND HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE THERE. ALSO, IF SOMEONE FROM "OUR STYLE CC" CAN CONTACT ME SO I KNOW WHO TO GIVE THE DONATIONS TO? THANK YOU & GOD BLESS YOU ALL!!!*_:angel:


----------



## Chema_53 (Sep 8, 2011)

On behalf of Our Style C.C. (LA) we want to Thank you, for posting up pictures from Hugo's Fundraiser at Bob's Big Boy.

Appreciate your Support!!!​





oldmemoriesLACO said:


> it was a good night at bobs big boy. good seeing all the clubs come to support this cause. never seen the place so packed and everyone got along
> 
> click here for more pics http://www.oldmemoriescc.com


----------



## Chema_53 (Sep 8, 2011)

*Hello D.J. Bugssy Productions, on behalf of The Sixtos Family and Our Style C.C. we would like to Thank you for your kind words and support, it is very much appreciated. You may contact our President Kalie at (310)756-3269.

Thank you,
Our Style C.C. (Los Angeles) *​




AGUA_DULCE_68 said:


> _*
> 
> JUST WANTED TO REMIND EVERYONE THAT AT MY SHOW I A
> WILL HAVE A DONATION BOOTH FOR "HUGO" AND HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE THERE. ALSO, IF SOMEONE FROM "OUR STYLE CC" CAN CONTACT ME SO I KNOW WHO TO GIVE THE DONATIONS TO? THANK YOU & GOD BLESS YOU ALL!!!*_:angel:


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

Hope all the support and donations help the family out, i have to drive every day through the place of the incident. As i pass i will say a prayer just as i do for my daughters friend who ironically was killed also by a drunk driver just a few feet where Hugo's life was taken. May Hugo Ride In Peace!


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

BACK TO PAGE ONE PARA EL CAMARADA HUGO D.E.P..


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

oldmemoriesLACO said:


> it was a good night at bobs big boy. good seeing all the clubs come to support this cause. never seen the place so packed and everyone got along
> 
> click here for more pics http://www.oldmemoriescc.com


TTT


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

HOPE TO SEE EVERY ONE THERE ON SUNDAY ON AVALON AND ALONDRA.


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

BIG LOUU said:


> HOPE TO SEE EVERY ONE THERE ON SUNDAY ON AVALON AND ALONDRA.


Yes Sir! :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

TIME WILL BE 2:00 PM TILL 5:00 PM THANKS


----------



## h82looooz (Jul 15, 2009)

[h=2]







[/h]A benefit Comedy Show, Concert, and celebration to raise much needed funds for the familes of Hugo Sixtos, VP of "Our Style" car club, whos life was cut short as a victim of a drunk driver. funds will also aid Hugo Vidales, who remains hospitalized due to said accident.

Confirmed to appear and perform is Hank Castro from
"Thee Midnighters" 

Plus a line up of some of LA'S funniest comedians. Scheduled to perform: Cochino Rojas, Armando Cosio, Skillz Hudson, Jose, Hoozay" Velasquez, and hosted by Cisco Clemente.

Surprise Guests, DJ music, Classic rides, and a celebration of life to a fallen friend.
Come and support this great cause.

tix will go fast $20 (or 2 x $30)

More info contact Tatoo Joe (Vintage Bombs) (562) 212-6449

line up subject to change, this announcement will be updated as more celebrities / acts confirm​


----------



## TRIXtheRABBITlb (Apr 14, 2007)

TTT


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

68-N-I-O-U-1 said:


> FUNDRAISER FOR HUGO {JUICE} AT TOMS SUPER BURGERS AT 555 EAST ALONDRA BOULEVARD GARDENA, CA 90248 ON SUNDAY SEPT. 18 FROM 4PM TILL ?? {AVALON AND ALONDRA} SO PLEASE COME OUT AND SUPPORT HUGO AND OUR STYLE CC. ANY AND ALL DONATIONS WILL BE APPRECIATED.


Today!!!!


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

STREETSTYE WILL BE THERE


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

TTT THE BIG S.S. WILL BE THERE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

StreetStyleL.A said:


> TTT THE BIG S.S. WILL BE THERE!!!!!!!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

islanders will be there!:thumbsup:


----------



## TRIXtheRABBITlb (Apr 14, 2007)




----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

There are currently 2 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 0 guests)

*Junior LOC* 
*MI CAMINO '85*+


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

FERNANDOZ said:


>


ABSOLUTELY BEAUTIFULLY PUT TOGETHER...THANKS FOR SHARING...REALLY THANK YOU!:angel::angel:


----------



## LITTLE MAN (Jan 24, 2011)

FERNANDOZ said:


>


BEAUTIFUL MEMORIES GREAT WORK PUTTING THE VIDEO TOGETHER BIG DOG TONEY :thumbsup:R.I.P JUICE:angel:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

TTT


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

68-N-I-O-U-1 said:


> ABSOLUTELY BEAUTIFULLY PUT TOGETHER...THANKS FOR SHARING...REALLY THANK YOU!:angel::angel:


 Thanks to the homie Tony from ILLUSTRIOUS.


----------



## blvdbomba (Apr 12, 2011)

*GOOD WORK BIG HOMIE TONY,R.I.P JUICE............EL BIG JOE ORANGE COUNTY...*


----------



## jirasoles (Sep 5, 2011)

This was a nice job putting this video together, especially the picture with his daughter Jennifer taken in our house when we lived togethar, and when he babtized my niece Jessica and the blue buick. Although he is gone now he will remain in our heart, these pictures date back to 1992 when we lived in Long Beach CA than later moved to Paramount. Sincerely his second lady Violetta(Vivi). Thanks and God Bless YOU! For your precious time I know Hugo from above is blessing all of us!


----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)

:thumbsup:.....beautiful video!!!


----------



## Tony bigdog (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks... I did my best on it..


jirasoles said:


> This was a nice job putting this video together, especially the picture with his daughter Jennifer taken in our house when we lived togethar, and when he babtized my niece Jessica and the blue buick. Although he is gone now he will remain in our heart, these pictures date back to 1992 when we lived in Long Beach CA than later moved to Paramount. Sincerely his second lady Violetta(Vivi). Thanks and God Bless YOU! For your precious time I know Hugo from above is blessing all of us!


----------



## VEINStheONE (Jan 8, 2011)

MUFASA said:


> BEST EVER !!! THAT PLACE AINT EVER,NEVER,EVER GOT THAT PACKED !!!!HUGO, U WILL BE MISSED HOMIE


X64................…


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

nice video RIP Hugo


----------



## rolldawg213 (May 3, 2010)

R.I.P- HUGO :angel:








LA GENTE C.C showing support


----------



## LBDANNY1964 (Jun 7, 2011)

R.I.P compa HUGO:angel:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

rolldawg213 said:


> R.I.P- HUGO :angel:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PICTURES THANKS TO EVERY ONE FOR ALL HELP THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU . WE MISSE YOU HUGO


----------



## gema68 (Dec 6, 2009)

NICE PICTURES AND VIDEO RIP HUGO


----------



## RUBIO1987 (Oct 3, 2007)

RIDE IN PEACE BROTHER !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

OURSTYLE C.C. said:


> RIDE IN PEACE BROTHER !!!!!!!!!!!


:yes:


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

very nice video ... RIP


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

descanse en paz compa hugo:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

R.I.P HUGO SIXTOS


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)

We will be helping my daughter Angela Navejas raise funds to put her baby Isabella Marie Navejas to rest, Angela lost her baby in her 7th month pregnancy due to a fatal car accident were she also lost her fiance and mother in law. any questions call me @ 562-375-2731 Junior 
SATURDAY, OCT 01 2011
8am until dark
WILL BE HOSTED @ JOURNEY OF FAITH 
17456 DOWNEY BLVD BELLFLOWER CA


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

HARBOR RIDER said:


> R.I.P HUGO SIXTOS


:thumbsup:


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

*TO THE TOP! 
*:angel:*Still miss you canijo...*


----------



## LBDANNY1964 (Jun 7, 2011)

R.I.P HUGO SIXTOS


----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)

LBDANNY1964 said:


> View attachment 376331
> View attachment 376332
> View attachment 376333
> View attachment 376334
> ...


Nice pics bro.....Gracias. :angel:....


----------



## LBDANNY1964 (Jun 7, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=J9durHp7w68

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OHMVFkVpNf0&feature=player_detailpage

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OHMVFkVpNf0&feature=player_detailpage

WE ALL MISSING U HOMIE


----------



## TRIXtheRABBITlb (Apr 14, 2007)

LBDANNY1964 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=J9durHp7w68
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OHMVFkVpNf0&feature=player_detailpage
> 
> ...




:biggrin::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## LBDANNY1964 (Jun 7, 2011)

:angel: :wave:


----------

